# Deron Williams---Top 5 PG



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

He is an amazing PG already. He knows when to pass and when to shoot. He can shoot the 3 ball. He Is big and athletic. He can defend two positions because of his size. What the **** could anyone else want at the PG position? This guy might be the best PG out of that draft. This guy could start at PG for any team worth their salt.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I like Jameer Nelson but I'd trade him for Deron in a millisecond.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

hes not top 5, lets breathe


Nash, Paul, Arenas, Kidd, Billups, AI are better

and thats just off the top of my head


he is very good though, too early to crown him with a top 5 yet


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Arenas and Iverson aren't PGs....No Matter who they're guarding or how much they distribute.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chris Paul, Steve Nash, Brandon Roy, Chauncey Billups, Jason Kidd are all betta esse.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandon Roy?

Can you ignore someone on these forums?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Brandon Roy?


finally someone who watches roy's games.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

anyone could put up numbers on a 20 win Franchise.

Hell even Shareef scored 50 with the Hawks in 01


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Arenas and Iverson aren't PGs....No Matter who they're guarding or how much they distribute.


If you play the position and guard the position, guess what, you're a point guard.

You're post is one of the more nonsensical posts I have ever read.

Shoot first point guards.

Pass first point guards.

Defensive point guards.

Quick, what's the two key words in each one.

Get back to me when you can figure it out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah that high yella fella be good, I reckon. One of my favs.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> finally someone who watches roy's games.


He wasn't saying Roy as a suggestion, he was quesitoning why you put him there. Roy doesn't belong in the conversation right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not yet convinced Chris Paul is better than Deron Williams.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

top 5 not yet, some guys that are better, Nash, Kidd, Bibby, Paul, Arenas, Iverson, Tony Parker, Chauncey Billups, and Sam Cassell.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cassell WAS better, not better now. Getting old really fast. Also, I think Bibby has proven that his peak was in 2002. He's gotten substantially worse since then. 

Now Nash, Arenas, Parker, Kidd and Billups I agree. However, he's right there with Paul (and Deron will prove to be more durable of the two).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> top 5 not yet, some guys that are better, Nash, Kidd, [strike]Bibby[/strike], Paul *(debateable)*, Arenas, Iverson, Tony Parker, Chauncey Billups, and [strike]Sam Cassell.[/strike]


Fixed it for you.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Fixed it for you.


:no:

It's an opinion, so no fixing needed.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> :no:
> 
> It's an opinion, so no fixing needed.


nah, I didn't mean fixing literally. 

Just my way of stating my opinion. :cheers:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I like him because he's big and can guard 2 positions. Most people don't understand how much that means to any team. He is just solid all around. Actually he is better then solid all around. Deron is a future all-star no doubt. I would put him top 10 PG right now and would put him in my top 5 if you took out some combo guards like Arenas and Wade.

Nash
Kidd
AI
Arenas 
Wade
Deron
Chris Paul
Tony Parker

He still has a way to go. I would definitely put him top 10 for this year.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

the following are not point guards; Arenas, Iverson, Wade. Deron is very close to the top 5 

IN no order

Nash
Kidd
Billups
CP
DW
Parker 

these players are interchangable but when I actually do think about it maybe Deron is top 5.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nash
Kidd
Billups
Roy
Paul
Livingston
Parker
Cassel (mayb not now)

then mayb d williams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'd add T.J. Ford to the list of PG's that are better then Williams right now. But I love Williams game.


----------



## hawaiianjazzfan (Jul 25, 2006)

TJ Ford??? Deron is better statistically AND younger. 

TJ Ford 
15.7 points 
FG% 44.8%
7.8 assists
*3.7 rebounds
1.2 steals*
3.3 TO's
A/TO = 2.36

Deron Williams
*16.7 points
FG% 45.2%
8.7 assists*
3.4 rebounds
1.1 steals
*2.8 TO's
A/TO = 3.11*

And rating Livingston over Deron???? This is what Deron has done against a "great" defender like Livingston....
Over three games against the Clipps and against Livingston Deron has put up
21.7 points
9.3 assists
1 steal pg
shooting 50%

WHILE holding Livingston to BELOW average games.....

NEXT...


----------



## hawaiianjazzfan (Jul 25, 2006)

Notice that where TJ is better, he is by .1 and .3


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nash, Kidd, Arenas, AI, Billups...nope no room for him left.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

In Order to be a top 5 PG, you actually....

First, have to be a true PG.

Second, lead your team to victories.

How could Arenas play in the Eastern Conference, have Antawn Jamison, Caron Butler, Deshawn Stevenson, and a great supporting cast (Eastern Conference Wise), and not be a #1 Seed.

Washington has one of the best teams in the East (ON Paper), and yet struggle to beat the New Orleans Hornets without Paul, Peja, Jackson, and West.

WTF.

and Iverson = The most overrated player in NBA history, like i stated in another thread.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know if I'll put Deron Williams in the top 5, but after Nash and Kidd, Williams is in that group of top tier PGs. Gilbert Arenas is a PG, at least he plays one on the Washington Wizards. If you take a look at their roster, there isn't another player that is more of a true "PG" than Arenas. Stevenson? Antonio Daniels? The same can be said for AI. Besides Steve Blake, nobody on the Nuggets team can actually be called a PG.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not yet. I don't expect him to be a top 5 in his second season. He is still learning, but I love the way he executes and takes care of the ball for over 3/1 A/TO Ratio. He is in a shooting slump right now, but he is a good enough shooter to bounce out of it. Thats the only part of his game that is struggling, shooting, but the shooting slump will go, because we all know he can shoot from leading the league in 3 point % at the 2nd half of last season.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Iverson/Arenas/Wade aren't PG's.

The top REAL pg's are:

Nash
Kidd
Billups
B. Davis
Paul
Parker
D. Williams
T.J. Ford
A. Miller
Bibby

Williams is very close to top 5 IMO.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Roy


No. You are wrong. There is no room for debate on Brandon Roy being better than Deron Williams. Sorry.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Players (notice I said players not PGs) who have been listed in this thread I *wouldnt* take over Deron:

TJ Ford
Brandon Roy
Sam Cassell
Shaun Livingston
Andre Miller

You could make a case for taking Deron over Paul, but I would take Paul right now over Deron. In a year or two it could easily be reversed.

Players who run the point that I would take over Deron:

Arenas
Iverson
Parker
Kidd
Nash
Billups


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Chris Paul, Steve Nash, Brandon Roy, Chauncey Billups, Jason Kidd are all betta esse.


brandon roy? [strike]stfu[/strike] please do not say that again sir.

parker
nash
arenas
paul
billups 
kidd
jet maybe


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This "Iverson and Arenas aren't PG's" is really annoying.

They both guard PG's. They both bring the ball up the court.

Not everyone has to play like John Stockton to be a PG.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> brandon roy? [strike]stfu[/strike] please do not say that again sir.
> 
> parker
> nash
> ...


Baron Davis anyone? no? alright...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MDIZZ said:


> brandon roy? [strike]stfu[/strike] please do not say that again sir.


i stick to my routine homes,

brandon roy and shaun livingston WILL be better than d williams.


----------



## hawaiianjazzfan (Jul 25, 2006)

Great argument there.....


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Arenas and Iverson aren't PGs....No Matter who they're guarding or how much they distribute.


So are Deshawn Stevenson and JR Smith point guards? Is Dirk not a power forward because he shoots too many threes?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> In Order to be a top 5 PG, you actually....
> 
> First, have to be a true PG.
> 
> ...


Seriously, you are overrating the rest of the Washington Wizards. Antawn Jamison is one of the worst, if not worst defenders in the league, and his offensive game lacks consistency. How you put Deshawn Stevenson in the same category with Jamison and Butler (possible all stars) is questionable. The supporting cast of the Wizards is not that great as you claim it to be. Haywood and Thomas are adequate but they are average at best for the center position. Jarvis Hayes is supposed to be a jump shooter but shoots less that 40 % from the field. Daniels is solid.. but players like Mason, Taylor, Ruffin, and Lang barely made a NBA roster.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

baron davis top 5 point gaurd?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hawaiianjazzfan said:


> TJ Ford??? Deron is better statistically AND younger.
> 
> TJ Ford
> 15.7 points
> ...


Why no list of minutes per game?

Deron averages nearly 5 more minutes per game. I'm almost positive that with 5 more minutes of play per game that Ford could get 1 more point, steal and one more rebound.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> baron davis top 5 point gaurd?


You already asked that question 4 posts above your last one. Although Davis is having a great year, the answer is no. He's not quite in the top 5 range.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

brandon roy top 5 point guard?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am surprised Baron Davis has been mentioned only once. He has been kickin *** this year.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

^Come on NewAgeBaller as of right now Roy probably isn't even a TOP 20 point guard...theres;

Nash, Kidd, Arenaa, AI, Hinrich, Baron D, Ford, DWill, Parker, Marbury, Paul, Bibby, Knight, A. Miller, Billups, Felton, Mo Will, Ridnour, Nelson 

with Jack, is he even the best PG on the team?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

raptorsrule15 said:


> ^Come on NewAgeBaller as of right now Roy probably isn't even a TOP 20 point guard...theres;
> 
> Nash, Kidd, Arenaa, AI, Hinrich, Baron D, Ford, DWill, Parker, Marbury, Paul, Bibby, Knight, A. Miller, Billups, Felton, Mo Will, Ridnour, Nelson
> 
> with Jack, is he even the best PG on the team?


that post above (the most recent one) was a joke, i was imitating ronne_meade..

and i didnt say brandon roy (or shaun livingston who i also mentioned) ARE better than them, if u read my previous posts, i say they WILL be betta.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I am surprised Baron Davis has been mentioned only once. He has been kickin *** this year.


THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

#0, Nash, Kidd, B-Diddy, Mr. Longoria, AI, Billups, CP3, Skip to my Lou(homer pick)


----------

